# "film like"



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey HTS people! 
I've read a few projector reviews in my time and a lot of them use the term "film like" when complimenting its picture quality. Now, the last time I watched a movie at the cinemas (Sherlock Holmes 2) the picture quality was terrible compared to my pretty old dlp (Mitsubishi hc1100)!! 
The image jumped around the screen as the film rolls past the light thingy, all the dirt and on the film itself was visible all the way through, contrast was pitiful, focus was in and out, those blotch marks in the corner when they change reels, dark scenes were all muddy, etc etc etc....
So what the Dickins do they mean when they say "film like" as a compliment??? Even my wife has noticed the downgrade!! Considering how old film technology is, I would want my spanking new projector to be as far away from film like as possible!!!!
So, what's the deal??


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't know how to describe it other than to say:
- With a projector, I feel like I'm watching a movie at a really good cinema.
- With a newer TV, I feel as though I'm watching that same movie in the process of being filmed with a camcorder (like watching a reality TV show or something). The cinematic "veil" (sorry, I couldn't think of a less artsy-fartsy way to put it ) that makes a movie feel like a movie is missing.


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't have any experience with projector viewing at home, but have had a lot of HDTVs and none of them have ever felt very "film like". In addition, I've not been going to the theaters recently to see how movies look there, so can't really compare, but if a projector can truly make viewing movies look like films "used to look", I'd be all for that. Could it be the digital thing vs "real film" causing the difference?


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Eljay, I think I know what your getting at. I can marvel at the image quality of my plasma all day long, but it never feels "special" like the pj does. In saying that, my pj looks like a 120" plasma on the wall but I get that feeling?? So it's a size thing???
Previously when I hear "film like" it instantly made me think 'smooth' or 'lifelike'. Not like today's led tv's that are overly contrasty. 
Could it be that childhood memory where going to a movie was 'special' so if a pj can do that then its 'film like'?? Sort of like how some people still like the crackle of records???


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

biach said:


> ... Sort of like how some people still like the crackle of records???


Maybe not so much the "crackle" as the "warmth" of vinyl (vs. the "coldness" of digital). The latter is more precise...but it takes something away from the "movie experience". I dunno...


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Well there it is. 'i dunno' pretty much sums it up! Any reviewers out there that use the phrase "film like" care to explain?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, there are differences in how a movie looks when watching it at 24fps when compared to watching it at 60fps. Many projectors can display at 24fps, while many TVs have to upscale to 60fps.


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

The image quality on my screen rivals the image quality on the 60" Kuro plasma that I installed for my mother. I do have a room with black, floor, walls and ceiling. Image is from from a JVC projector, Lumagen VP and an A-lens thrown onto a 107" wide curved AT scope screen with Enlightor 4K fabric. When watching on the projector, it feels like you are there. When watching on a TV, (even a 60" Kuro) it still feels like you are watching on a TV. Size has a lot to do with it, but with my setup, i do not feel like I am giving up image quality to get the size.


----------



## rprice54 (May 26, 2012)

You'll see this referred to as the 'soap opera' effect in other places. Digital video, shot at 30fps 'feels' different than 24fps footage. It's more prounced on a bigger screen. You'll see some of those LCDs on display where the picture looks almost like real life. That's from frame interpolation where you're now watching effectively 60fps. Very smooth, but not film like. 

My PJ has three different levels of interpolation. The lowest level preserves that 'film' feel which I like for movies. The highest level is great for sports- like you're there watching the game. 

Purists will tell you to run BluRay at 24fps if your player supports it, and turn off all interpolation, but I find a little bit smoothes out rough pans at 24fps on the big screen. 

In the end it's all about what your eyes like.


----------

